# Thinning hair on head - allergy?



## Arnoldjeff (Oct 5, 2013)

My two-year-old Hungarian Vizsla has recently developed a spot of thinning hair on his head. When I noticed it I gave him a bath, and many loose hairs fell out, making the spot about the size of a nickel. It is not a completely bald spot, but rather a patch of thinning hair – there is still hair there, it is just that in certain lights you can tell there is a balding spot. The dog doesn't seem to notice it or scratch it at all, and my vet thinks it may be some kind of allergy and has ruled out mites and ringworm. The skin color is white – it is not red or irritated and there are no bumps. It has been just over one month now, and it is still pretty much the same..although I am noticing some other similar spots near this one on his head. I haven't changed his diet (he has been on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon), so I am trying to solve the mystery. I really would like his hair to grow back in full since it is smack on the top of his head. Any ideas? Maybe if it is a food allergy I would go to a more natural, raw diet - I have read some negative things about Blue Buffalo recently. However, I wouldn't know where to start with a raw diet for a Vizsla. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

How strange! Top of head bumping/rubbing on something? Crate/roof of car/underneath furniture?


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably not an allergy - Could be he has male pattern baldness? :'(


----------

